# Thank you for today you were wonderful



## mike2008

Hello
My friend has been helping me today and I would like to thank her in Romanian. Could someone please translate this sentence into Romanian.
"Thank you for today you were wonderful".
Thank you, bye.


----------



## OldAvatar

Depending on the context, if you want to thank her for the entire day, you use:
_Mulţumesc pentru ziua de astăzi, ai fost minunată._


----------



## mike2008

Thank you OldAvatar.
I wanted to thank her for the time I spent with her this after noon, it was between 30 to 60 minutes [less than one hour].
Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

I'd say OldAvatar's suggestion is good for what you have in mind.

(I know I was a bit confused because you didn't put a comma after "today," so your original sentence didn't make much sense to me. )

Now really, I second OldA's idea.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you Trisia, sorry I forgot the comma.


----------

